# Potty Training



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Yesterday we had terrible wind here at the Jersey shore (50 mph) and my good little puppy diligently did her doodie outside. At one point I swear she became airborne (ala Sr. Batrille...the flying nun---ok most of you are way too young to know what I'm talking about). Any way, she loves going outside and running all around my side yard. She hasn't had an accident since Sunday and she loves her cabana (crate). I've gotten her on a schedule with time in and out of the cabana. Now when it's time for her to be in the cabana, she hops in and I shut the door. She lays her head down and sleeps. I was able to make a nail appointment, come home for her to potty, go to the grocery, come home for her to potty and then go pick up the kids from school. Not one peep out of her. She is such a good little pup. And she has been sleeping through the night!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Dec 2 2004, 08:10 PM
> *Yesterday we had terrible wind here at the Jersey shore (50 mph) and my good little puppy diligently did her doodie outside.  At one point I swear she became airborne (ala Sr. Batrille...the flying nun---ok most of you are way too young to know what I'm talking about).  Any way, she loves going outside and running all around my side yard.  She hasn't had an accident since Sunday and she loves her cabana (crate).  I've gotten her on a schedule with time in and out of the cabana.  Now when it's time for her to be in the cabana, she hops in and I shut the door.  She lays her head down and sleeps.  I was able to make a nail appointment, come home for her to potty, go to the grocery, come home for her to potty and then go pick up the kids from school.  Not one peep out of her.  She is such a good little pup.  And she has been sleeping through the night!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=19979*


[/QUOTE]

I think part of the success is due to a good puppy and part to a good mommy .....


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

That is great! What a good little puppy!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

thats totally awesome!! im glad you guys are starting off on the right foot.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Dec 2 2004, 08:10 PM
> *Yesterday we had terrible wind here at the Jersey shore (50 mph) and my good little puppy diligently did her doodie outside.  At one point I swear she became airborne (ala Sr. Batrille...the flying nun---ok most of you are way too young to know what I'm talking about). *


awww..!! I live in NJ too and it was WINDY here!!! Thats why Kodie is trained inside... he would have been completely AIRBORNE!!







(he doesnt weigh enough..hahahaha) You should see him when there is only about 15MPH winds here!!... he cant even walk because of the wind!!  My poor little guy..


----------

